# Cuomo Coming After Gun Manufacturers



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Andrew Cuomo Seeks Way to Sue Gun Companies as 'Public Nuisance'


NY Gov. Andrew Cuomo announced the re-instatement of a law designed to allow gun companies to be sued under the pretext of "public nuisance."




www.breitbart.com







> During his Tuesday gun control speech, New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo (D) announced the re-instatement of a law designed to allow gun companies to be sued under the pretext of “public nuisance.”


The usual nonsense from an idiot. Crime is out of control in NYC so what does the governor do? He opens the doors for lawsuits against the manufacturers of the tools, rather than doing anything to stop the criminals.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

If you have been injured in a shooting, call the law offices of Lefty & Liberal, we will take on the big gun manufacturers. 
You dont pay us a thing until we get you the money you deserve.
Call 1 800 gun laws.

Wonder how long before the commercials start?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

How is Cuomo and NY going to get around Federal law that prevents suing gun makers?


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

American Tactical Imports, Kahr and Kimber have already re-located from NY State and maybe some others as well. Many areas of NY already look like depression era cities/towns. Maybe it's the Marxist mindset that is unconcerned about job opportunities. Maybe it's just shortsightedness that makes people think, "I've got food on my table, so I'm OK." What are these idiots thinking?


----------



## Bushman (Jun 21, 2021)

Doesn't the constitution say shall not infringe? And people forget the second part. 


They are already infringing. The conversation needs to change from stop taking our guns to, we are going to start taking back our rights and removing these arbitrary laws. We are going to abolish the ATF, we are going to ensure every law abiding American has the right, and ability to legally procure a firearm. We are going to teach gun safety in schools again, anyone in prison serving a gun related charge only (no robbing...etc) will be released immediately and we are going to defend all people's rights with firearms despite race, religion...etc.

Republicans are the party of "please, please stop taking our rights". Might as well be John Ceina begging to China like a dog.

Coming as a warning from another country, if you have to ask for your rights you have already lost them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The government infringed Big Time with the Gun Control Act of 1934.
And again with the GCA of 1968.
And again with the GCA of 1986. Thanks to Reagan, full auto weapons, while still legal in a lot of states, became pricced out of reach for everyone but the rich.


----------

